# Medialon Training in NY



## beardedbil (Feb 3, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in taking a two day Medialon Training class in or around NYC?

Medialon - Show Control - Media Control

If you are interested please email me at [email protected] with how many in your group. Hopefully we can get a good group together so they will make the trip up from Miami. 

Here is more information on the class:

This 2-day course provides students with the technical skills required to set-up and program a show control system based on Medialon Control System (i.e. Medialon Manager V5, Showmaster ST, Showmaster Pro and Showmaster iPro).

This course is intended for show technicians, free-lancers, and end user technicians who are responsible for programming and running show control system in live events or permanent installations.

COURSE OBJECTIVE
________________________________
After completing this course, the student will be able to:

- Describe the features and requirements of Show Control system based on Medialon Control System
- Set-up software and hardware required for a Show Control system using Medialon Control System
- Program shows 
- Develop custom interface and logical treatment in complex show control applications
- Run and maintain show control system


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 3, 2011)

Is there any registration or tuition fee to attend?


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, if it's free I can always use more resume padding.


----------



## metti (Feb 3, 2011)

I might be interested depending on when it is scheduled and how much it costs.


----------



## xander (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it meant only for current students? I'm always interested in training. Just depends on scheduling and cost.

-Tim


----------



## beardedbil (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Sorry for not adding more details in my previous post. The Medialon training would be available to anyone who would want to take it but they should have some knowledge under their belt such as:

- Proficiency using windows interface and network technology
- General knowledge of computer hardware
- General knowledge of control protocols: DMX 512, MIDI, Serial, Time-Code
- General knowledge in audiovisual: Video, Video-processing, Audio, Lighting, Machinery
- General knowledge in show structure
- Some programming experience will be helpful but not required. The course will look at variables, expressions and logical operators, but the student will not be required to write any code.

As far as scheduling goes, we can figure that out once we see who is seriously interested. I hope we can find two back to back days that would work for everyone. The class would be the same as the one taught in Miami, FL at their headquarters, and would cost the same $600. This would be for a full two day course. I am trying to get at least 5 people so that Medialon will come to NY for the training course. This is usually only offered in France and Miami so it would be a great opportunity to expand your knowledge of show control. If anyone is still interested please get in touch either on here or through email: [email protected]

Thanks again!
Bill Rod.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Feb 3, 2011)

Schedule/logistics permitting, we would be happy to host this class at City Tech.

I also teach Manager (and SFX and Wings Platinum) in my Show Control class, which is generally offered in the spring semester.

John


----------



## beardedbil (Feb 3, 2011)

JohnHuntington said:


> Schedule/logistics permitting, we would be happy to host this class at City Tech.
> 
> I also teach Manager (and SFX and Wings Platinum) in my Show Control class, which is generally offered in the spring semester.
> 
> John


 
Thanks John,
I will definitely be in touch if we can get a group together, unless you know of others who may want to take this class? If so, Please let me know as I am in contact with Eric from Medialon. BTW love the Book Control Systems... 
Best,
Bill Rod.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the knid words about the book! Eric knows all about us--we are one of the few schools that has Medialon, and he actually stopped by last year to see some of our student projects.


----------



## beardedbil (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay so the Medialon training will be setup for May 17-18 in NYC. You can register directly at the Medialon website:

Medialon - Show Control

This class is usually only given in Miami, FL and in France. So this would be a great opportunity to learn Medialon show control. Hope to see some of you there!
Best,
Bill


----------



## themuzicman (Mar 11, 2011)

Any student discount?


----------



## beardedbil (Mar 11, 2011)

themuzicman said:


> Any student discount?



Hi, I would talk with Medialon directly, they would be able to answer any questions about discounts etc. I am just trying to get word out about a NYC class... thanks!
Best,
Bill Rod.


----------



## Kenien (Apr 2, 2011)

I had to drop John's class due to work this semeter :-\


----------

